

Some Mind Hacks | Ask YC-HN: What are yours? - kirubakaran
http://oedb.org/library/college-basics/hacking-knowledge

======
adrianwaj
If you love what you're learning, you'll learn better. Then it can take on a
spiritual quality.

------
bayareaguy
\- Investigate, analyze and verify.

\- Be skeptical.

\- Wear sunscreen.

